
Ask HN: Grammar checking Markdown - ehudla
What&#x27;s the best grammar checking tool for people writing prose in Markdown? Ideally I&#x27;d want a tool that works both as command line tool and emacs extension. Relying on Word for grammar checking is tedious.
======
nprescott
Nothing specific to Markdown, but all tools that can be integrated into emacs
or run from the command line:

Matt Might's "3 shell scripts to improve your writing"[0], which has a "port"
to emacs lisp[1]. There's also LanguageTool[2], which can check grammar and
has an emacs extension[3].

[0]: [http://matt.might.net/articles/shell-scripts-for-passive-
voi...](http://matt.might.net/articles/shell-scripts-for-passive-voice-weasel-
words-duplicates/)

[1]: [http://bnbeckwith.com/code/writegood-
mode.html](http://bnbeckwith.com/code/writegood-mode.html)

[2]: [https://www.languagetool.org/](https://www.languagetool.org/)

[3]: [https://github.com/mhayashi1120/Emacs-
langtool](https://github.com/mhayashi1120/Emacs-langtool)

~~~
ehudla
So I took a look, and I must say that these options are disappointing. The
first isn't really about grammar checking at all. LanguageTool seems to have
many rules, but browsing them they still seem to be fairly superficial (though
I may be wrong on this score). Much as I dislike Word, it clearly has the
upper hand.

